

"We're building a domestic army" -Marine Corps Colonel speaks out - ahallock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y4zsgymRxE

======
score
An ugly omen of dark times ahead. Weird how this isn't making front page.

EDIT: the moderators are idiots.

~~~
ahallock
Is there something I could have done to improve the submission?

